# Auri Allen (since age 12)



## RUBEN

http://www.tennessean.com/sports/localsports/archives/02/08/21059013.shtml?Element_ID=21059013


----------



## OZZY

Here is the pic of him in the article.


----------



## OZZY

oh sorry, the pic must be to long. But yeah that kid is huge, but I don't know who quick he is, and he obviously needs to grow 5 inches to play basketball, if not he can just go play football. But Shaq is and great because not only he is bigger and stronger than everyone, he is really athletic for a man his size, probably the most athletic 7-0 300 +lbs center in NBA history, and the key for that kid is if he is athletic and quick not just big. But is a good prospect already, but I would also watch out for Derrick Caracter


----------



## FSH

God that kid is hug at 12 year old!!!!! That kid is goin be 7'2 350 by the time he is 16..But it doesnt tell you anything about him playin basketball at all how can he be the next shaq then?


----------



## Ducket

That's a great article, I thought it was very respectful towards his situation. Kind of touching really. Reminds me, however, of reading about Rashard Griffith when he was still a HS recruit. I think it said he was 6'10 when he was 13. He only grew like one inch after that. You just never know.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

That was a well written story. It must be tough on that kid being that big. I can't believe he only has 14% body fat, if he keeps growing and has the skill he could be a great NBA player.

But afterall...he's still only 12, so anything could happen.

8 years old and 5'9"!!! I'm 5'9" and I'm 13! I might be able to get away with going through his legs and laying the ball up on him though.


----------



## untitled

honestly all i can say is wow, 

this kid is something i call a freak. all we can do at this point is watch him develop his game, i bet he does have some weaknesses, he has the size and strength already now he has to polish his game into something unique and great. 

who knows how large this kid can grow possibly a 7'5 tower?

never know....time will tell lets hope 6 years go by pretty fast


----------



## default

*You guys are sick*



> all we can do at this point is watch him develop his game, i bet he does have some weaknesses, he has the size and strength already now he has to polish his game into something unique and great.


Watch him develop his game? HE'S 12 YEARS OLD!!! You shouldn't even know his name. Of course he's got weaknesses, he's a kid! He doesn't have to play basketball if he doesn't want to. Why do people think they have the right to follow a 12 year old's life? Let him be a kid.

Check out this quote by Auri


> ''I wish sometimes people would see my personality before they see anything,'' he said. ''I think about that when someone meets me for the first time, and all they see is how big I am. I want them to think I'm a nice person first.''


Let him live his life.


----------



## JGKoblenz

First: He is too young and we can't say much about him.
Second: He is not the next Shaq. He is much bigger. Shaq didn't develop his body until he was in High School.

But he can be a good player. We will have to wait and hope people don't put too much pressure on him.

Sorry abou my english, I hope everyone undersand me.


----------



## alex

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

An update on Auri Allen--

He is now 6'11" 290 lbs. and attends Verbum Dei High School in the Los Angeles area. He is projected to grow another four of five inches!!! :jawdrop: 

He has averaged 14.3 ppg 7.4 rpg and 3.2 bpg for this season


----------



## HKF

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Someone needs to put that kid on a diet program and have him working out (just cardio, no real weights). 6'11 290 is really big for a kid 14 years of age.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



HKF said:


> Someone needs to put that kid on a diet program and have him working out (just cardio, no real weights). 6'11 290 is really big for a kid 14 years of age.


Maybe they do...

The original article linked on this thread said he was 6'6", 301 pounds

If he's now 6'11", 290, that's definitely an improvement.


----------



## Greater Levitator

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Oh yeah...

5 kilos is an improvement...

I could lose 5 kilos in 3 days.


----------



## BrettNYK

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



HKF said:


> Someone needs to put that kid on a diet program and have him working out (just cardio, no real weights). 6'11 290 is really big for a kid 14 years of age.


He actually lost 10 pounds since he was 12. And he is 86% muscle.


----------



## HKF

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



BrettNYK said:


> He actually lost 10 pounds since he was 12. And he is 86% muscle.


I'm not talking muscle, I'm talking weight. That's a lot of weight to carry on your body at that age, regardless of whether or not he's 86% muscle. Look at Shaq. He has a low body fat, but he has a lot of weight, that has done significant damage to his body and will basically leave him a crippled old giant. Don't want to see this kid turn out like that.

If he got down to a manageable to 7'0 275 lbs, I think he'd be good. Just my two cents though. I mean he shot up 5 inches and lost 11 lbs. He needs to lose a little more (10-15).


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Auri Allen's team stats


----------



## mysterio

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

He's certainly matured. 








Maybe he's a really early bloomer like Tyson Chandler and he's done growing.

I'll go on a limb and say he'll grow maybe an inch. Once you get a goatee going, you're pretty much as tall as you'll be.


----------



## The Truth

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



Greater Levitator said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 5 kilos is an improvement...
> 
> 
> I could lose 5 kilos in 3 days.


Did you even read what I said?

Sure, he only lost 10 pounds, but he grew 5 inches at the same time!


----------



## mysterio

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



The Truth said:


> Did you even read what I said?
> 
> Sure, he only lost 10 pounds, but he grew 5 inches at the same time!


That is a huge loss of weight. If he maintained his proportions he'd be more like 330 by now instead of 295.


----------



## alex

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



mysterio said:


> He's certainly matured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's a really early bloomer like Tyson Chandler and he's done growing.
> 
> I'll go on a limb and say he'll grow maybe an inch. Once you get a goatee going, you're pretty much as tall as you'll be.




I read somewhere that his doc said that he'll grow four or five more inches, making him 7'3" or 7'4". He'd probably weigh about 330 lbs. if he reached that height. That's HUGE. Shaq as a junior in high school was just 6'10" 240 lbs. He could be slow, but a 7'3ish" Chris Marcus-esque type player would still be a darn good player. Imagine if he has decent athleticism


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

They had a story on this kid on Ripley's Believe It or Not a few years ago. He met Shaq and played a game of one-on-one against him.


----------



## JNice

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



HKF said:


> Someone needs to put that kid on a diet program and have him working out (just cardio, no real weights).


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Getting 14ppg as a freshmen is very good is it not?


----------



## GNG

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Coming to an NBA injured reserve near you..


----------



## thegreatnero

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

He'll probably die of a heart attack.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



> Getting 14ppg as a freshmen is very good is it not?


Its pretty dam good consitering the competition he is playing against. Look at his teams schedule. They played pretty much every top HS team other than Oak Hill.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> Getting 14ppg as a freshmen is very good is it not?


Taylor King who is the high school superstar around here averaged 14.2 as a freshman and this year 24.9 as a sophomore.


----------



## HKF

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



thegreatnero said:


> He'll probably die of a heart attack.


Are you for real? :whofarted What a terrible thing to say. :nonono: I can't understand why these type of posters exist just to shock people, by saying incredibly insensitive things. I'm not taking the bait, but you're an idiot.


----------



## BigMac

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

i heard he has a nice outside game too. Wonder if he going to get as much hype as James and Oden?


----------



## BrettNYK

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



thegreatnero said:


> He'll probably die of a heart attack.


Don't say that.


----------



## BrettNYK

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



HKF said:


> Are you for real? :whofarted What a terrible thing to say. :nonono: I can't understand why these type of posters exist just to shock people, by saying incredibly insensitive things. I'm not taking the bait, but you're an idiot.


You said exactly what I said, but in a smarter version. And I questioned why you have 31 rep points... :clown:


----------



## Cam*Ron

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Professor Klump


----------



## toolBASICS

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

He looks like the next Diop of the Cavs.


----------



## ballstorm

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

How many "next shaq" in the last 10 years? 

it would be fun to list them . 

The last i heard of was Sofoklis Schortsanitis , now in ARIS EGNATIA BANK (greece)

6'9 and 314 lbs when he was 18 years old.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Comparing these young kids to Shaq just because they are big is an insult to Shaq. Shaq is not given credit for being agile and athletic while weighing 300+ pounds.


----------



## Hustle

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

301 at 12. He's going to be like 450 by time he's 18. I think he'll be playing football. (this is totally not right :nonono: )


----------



## BigMac

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



Hustle said:


> 301 at 12. He's going to be like 450 by time he's 18. I think he'll be playing football. (this is totally not right :nonono: )


the kid is now 14 and is 6'10" 290.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



Hustle said:


> 301 at 12. He's going to be like 450 by time he's 18. I think he'll be playing football. (this is totally not right :nonono: )


 your post makes absolutely 0 sense


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



thegreatnero said:


> He'll probably die of a heart attack.


 Ridiculous comment and these types wont be tolerated


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

I've seen him play at an AAU tournament in NC and he has a sweet stroke for such a massive guy. He is also pretty nimble but doesn't always go to the back-to-the-basket moves even though he has at least 80 lbs. and 4-5" on the person who is guarding him.


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Seems like a good kid i hope he makes it..


----------



## Greater Levitator

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

How come he looks more 86% fat and 14 % muscle than vice versa ?


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

I think that kid was on Ripley's awhile back, and actually played Shaq one on one.


----------



## adarsh1

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Geezus Christ, Why Aren't I That Tall?


----------



## Q8i

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Wasn't He On Believe It Or Not?


----------



## SmithRocSSU

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Someone better draft him when he's 16 and old enough to get a job before the age limit is set...lol!


----------



## Ghost

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

So he is in the 2008 Graduating class, right?


----------



## jdg

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



adarsh1 said:


> Geezus Christ, Why Aren't I That Tall?


Genetics? Too much coffee? You aren't a freak? All of the above?


----------



## mysterio

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*










Now I showed this pic before, and this is of the kid at 14 going on 15 years of age.

Compare this to Shaq as a HS senior.
(lol @ what he said in his yearbook "Favorite class: Lunch, Favorite Clothes: Gucci Hat and a large clock")









I think its pretty safe to say he won't be the next Shaq unless he really really trims down, but he has lost a lot of weight already (proportionally). A player with Shaq's strength, size, skill, and athleticism comes along once in a very long time, but you'll find lots with similar size and strength (ie Menge Bateer, Sanley Roberts, Priest Lauderdale, Kendrick Perkins, and this kid looks to be next in line.)


----------



## Premier

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Doesn't Shaq call him a lot and visit him? I read that Shaq was his mentor or something and Shaq gave him like 20 pairs of free shoes (which was some sort of violation of a NBA rule, I believe).


----------



## Ghost

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



Premier said:


> Doesn't Shaq call him a lot and visit him? I read that Shaq was his mentor or something and Shaq gave him like 20 pairs of free shoes (which was some sort of violation of a NBA rule, I believe).



You may be thinking of Glen Davis.


----------



## Sikatrix

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



> Wasn't He On Believe It Or Not?


Yes. He is the guy that played 2-on-2 with Shaq.


----------



## FreeSpeech101

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Get that kid on a diet NOW!


----------



## Vinsanity

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

He was on Ripley's with Shaq


----------



## NYKBaller

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

He was on Ripley's Believe it or not like 2 years ago and met Shaq. Old news...


----------



## alex

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

Bump! do the BBB Californians have any new info on him?


----------



## Cris

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*

edit nvm
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=3313544


----------



## mysterio

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



BrettNYK said:


> You said exactly what I said, but in a smarter version. And I questioned why you have *31 rep points*... :clown:


Those were the days.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: the next SHAQ, a 12 year old, must see!*



alex said:


> Bump! do the BBB Californians have any new info on him?


He doesn't play in ball in California anymore as far as I know or else he'd probably still be talked about around here. I think he plays somewhere in Las Vegas. Wonder if he's still growing.


----------



## Ghost

He has a profile on Scout

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=1778001


----------



## Laker Freak

His myspace says he is 7'1 and a junior.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=3313544


----------

